
Ask HN: What should I know before letting a domain lapse? - jake-low
I have a domain I bought for a project which never got off the ground that expires soon. There’s no website, email addresses, or services of any kind associated with it. Is there anything I should know before I let it expire?
======
sathomasga
A domain squatter will probably snag it immediately on the chance that the
lapse was in error. At that point it will be expensive to get back, so make
sure you won’t change your mind.

